
A Tweet About Hacking Gets a Google Engineer in Trouble - wyclif
https://www.wired.com/story/defcon-tweet-about-hacking-gets-engineer-trouble
======
l_t
Based on the title, I had assumed that Google somehow reprimanded the
engineer, but as far as I can tell, Google has nothing to do with the story --
he was kicked out of Caesar's Palace while at Defcon.

Well, I wouldn't have clicked on it if the title was "Man Banned From Caesar's
Palace For Defcon Tweet", so I guess Wired knows their business.

------
thewizardofaus
Anything can be made to suit an agenda when taken out of context.

I read the tweet before reading the article. And I understood his intent of
the word "attack" immediately.

~~~
tschwimmer
Yeah, but you're likely at least somewhat familiar with cybersecurity. I'm
less certain that's true for management at Caesar's Palace or the LVMPD.

For the record, I also understood the context of the word attack in this
tweet, but I would guess we're in the minority.

~~~
jonhendry18
Hopefully nobody at the airport after Defcon yells "Good luck with your
bombe!"

------
bsaul
Offtopic if anyone working at wired is watching this : the page took too long
to load, i cancelled and move to the comment section instead.

------
senatorobama
Yawn, so sick of news about the enlightened twitterati.

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News? You've
done it a lot, we've asked you more than once already, and we eventually ban
accounts that won't stop doing this.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

